
Where Does Moral Courage Come From? - pyduan
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/18/where-does-moral-courage-come-from/
======
anilgulecha
Cast-ism is rampant in India (my home). It's largely inertia and upbringing
that keeps it flowing through the stream of time -- this interia is a billion
strong. These recent years have seen higher levels of (visible) activism, with
many "superstar" celebrities participating in on these causes.

If I had to guess how bad caste-ism is for an american audience -- it's appx
equal to 40s-50s racism in the US. I hold hope that the internet-in-the-pocket
revolution taking place here with truckloads of Android phones will hasten the
dawn of a more tolerant, rational milieu.

Slightly tangential -- I've recently read Cialdini's "Influence: Science and
Practice", and articles like these bring the ideas expressed in the book into
foreground.

------
wallflower
This is an extraordinary short article because it tells you (through the
personal example of the recent Nobel Peace prize winner) that there is always
something burning inside us that never goes away. Maybe, it gets tempered so
as not to 'brand' unwilling participants but it is always there. Thanks for
posting this.

